# 28 weeks pre eclampsia and bed rest... Thanks God she still fine...



## Hotmum

Yes, I was going for the 3rd trimester but since here everybody is going thu something, I decided to share my story and see anybody familiar with this...

Friday 25-03Didnt sleep well, no news, i havent sleep well lately but I was having a VERY bad heartburn now I am not sure if it was ONLY heartburn but it seems like it... It got so strong that made me vomit twice and sleep almost in a sit up position.

Saturday 26-03Woke up and when I was going to stand up I fall down and fainted (I was alone at home, DH working, my son with grandma) after couple minutes I felt kind better than stood up and called my mom, she told me to eat, because the fainting and dizzness was because I was probably hungry, ate 2 bananas a glass of milk and a plain pancake. nothing worked, then a VERY STRONG headache started, I was getting more and more weak... So I drove ( Crazy I KNOW!) to the hospital. They took my blood pressure and was VERY high, usually is 110-85 and was 162-95, tried to rest didnt work, so after couple hours they gave me medicine and worried about the symptons being similar to pre-eclampsia I got transfered to Boston Womans Hospital a bigger and better hospital with special docs for premie babies. I was told that If NOTHING worked for my high blood pressure I would have to deliver ( yes a 28 weeks baby ) THANKS GOD, by medicine my blood pressure got back to normal, but the headache and a lil protein in my pee was still the possibility of pre eclampsia, but they were trying to keep the baby ´´IN`` as much as possible !


I´ve Done a ultrasound, baby was fine, 2.5 pounds and HEALTHY but very small to be born still...
So they kept watching...

SUNDAY 27-03

Blood pressure under control, headache under control a lil of back pain BUT nothing serious... TOTAL BED REST, spoke to the docs and they told me I could go home next week, IF I had bed rest at home, meds and more frequent visits and ultrasounds... Baby was going to take the steroid shot but because I was really responding well to medicine they decided to do it later... She was good =)

MONDAY 28-03

THE HEADACHE WAS GONE WITHOUT MEDICINE, well from sat to sun headache was controlled by meds and today I woke up without any, I could not believe... Protein level VERY low in my pee, so baby is getting her proteins, BUT before sending me home, because I was bed rest for almost 3 days they wanted to make sure if I walked a little wasnt going to affect my blood pressure... So I had a little walk in the hospital, when I got back my blood pressure was 147-95 =( I got so sad ! I swear I tough was over, not because of the number ( because they werent that high ) but because I tough I would have to stay even LONGER here... Took another medicine different but ´´safe for the baby`` my blood pressure got back to normal again and since then I have had no problems... =)

SOOOOOOOOOOO the Doc. told me if I was a good girl and my blood pressure and headache and IF I do my bed rest at home, only walking if necessary, I could go home, because this medicine worked better and I still have no side effects for me or the baby... So they are watching me until tomorrow and if everything goes well, I will be sent home.
I will be in bedrest, with my meds and will be checked AT LEAST once in a week for my protein and baby !

I cant believe this nightmare is almost over, I prayed so much and I wanted really HARD this baby to stick here AT LEAST another month !

So all I need is you my lovely ladies to help me pray and If you have a similar story to confort me I will be GLAD to hear it... SINCE I am still afraid...



thank you ! ...


----------



## mamalove

Hoping everything goes in the right direction!
I had pre-eclampsia with twins and got to 35 weeks!!! xxx


----------



## Hotmum

mamalove said:


> Hoping everything goes in the right direction!
> I had pre-eclampsia with twins and got to 35 weeks!!! xxx

really ! But you when did u find out ?

how was it ? 

sorry I just never heard about diagnosing pre eclampsia early and having the chance that I am having...

I had pre eclampsia with my first but after 48 hours I HAD to deliver... so idk =(

this one is my little fighter, I hope she sticks a little longer...

how was yours ?


----------



## mamalove

I was around 30 weeks when it all started,but i had tons of other problems,with failing kidneys due to abnormal amounts of protein that was passed,and babies had growth issues,and i had blood transfusions and everything else inbetween :) it was areally difficult pregnancy and i spent most the time in hospital!
As soon as i'd come home,i'd have to go back in .. i hated it :(

I could've stayed pregnant probably a week longer if we were 'pushing' it but my doctor was happy i got to that stage and at 35+2 i was induced,had two healthy babies who didn't need any special care at all and we all went home 3 days later :)

take care of yourself and hopefully your little one will stay in for a good few weeks x x x


----------



## Hotmum

Oh my God thanks God everything went well =)

Well at least is only one problem ! But thats a great story and do you plan to have more

because I am afraid of having more since is my 2nd time with pre eclampsia


----------



## tabitha561

I hope everything is ok with you! I'm in a similar situation but Im a little farther along than you Im almost 31 weeks. It all started this morning I was feeling very strange and I took my blood pressure at home and it was 160/120 so I called the doctor and got an appoitment. He sent me to labor and delivery. Her heartbeat was great. I think they might have found protein in my urine but he never told me. Im on strict bedrest probabley for the rest of my pregnancy. He wants me to make it to 37 weeks. I also think he is going to do an ultrasound to see how big the baby is.


----------



## mamalove

I'm pregnant with baby no.4 now and i do worry about pre-eclampsia,especially as my BP is usually very low ..around 90/60 but at my first book in appt. it was 135/78! but i'm sure they'll look after me incase there are problems,and theres not much i can do about it too :( xxx


----------



## Lea8198

So sorry you are having to go through this. I am gald things have settled slightly and I hope your baby can hang on in there a while yet. Thinking of you.


----------



## vermeil

I developped pre-eclampsia at 24 weeks, and because of the high BP baby was receiving very little blood flow, and so was very small. I was hospitalized at that point. At 27 weeks doctors decided the bloodflow was now too low so I had a planned c section. He was still so small they were having trouble even estimating his weight. I was given awful odds, said he would probably be severly handicapped mentally and/or physically if he survived at all, and asked if we wanted to try and save him or receive palliative care only. He was born at 1lb4oz (570g), the weight of a 23 weeker - under the 2nd percentile (!). He was in NICU for 105 days. It was really rough and he had many complications. 

Why am I telling you all these depressing details? Fast forward a few months and my little guy is a thriving, happy 7 month old, 17 pound bundle of joy. What do doctors know pff =p

Your little one will be fine, she already has a great weight! I know it's very hard but try to keep positive - hey you get to meet your little lady a bit earlier! The vast majority of preemies now grow up perfectly healthy. pm me if you want more details. Ask to visit the NICU unit of your hospital, I find it helps encourage us to see all those small babies doing GREAT.

Does he look like he weighed one pound? :haha:

https://nova.polymtl.ca/~miadel/vincent/mars2011a.jpg


----------



## katy1310

Hi hun

Just wanted to tell you my story. Sophie had to be delivered at 27 weeks exactly, also because of pre eclampsia which was picked up at my 25 week check. I had to have daily hospital visits for scans, was admitted twice overnight and finally they transferred me to a bigger hospital with a more specialised neonatal unit and admitted me at 26+5 - this was going to be me till the baby was born but they were just going day by day and trying to keep her in as long as possible. 

I got the most terrible headache of my entire life overnight 26+6, and my fingers were so swollen I couldn't bend them. Another scan showed that the baby wasn't doing so well and that was when they decided Sophie had to be born. I'd had the steroid shots already, and she was born at exactly 27 weeks weighing just 1lb 13oz.

She was in intensive care for 7 weeks, high dependency for 3 weeks and special care for 2 weeks, and came home 6 days before her due date weighing 5lbs 6oz. She was on CPAP for 10 weeks, and was on a ventilator twice for a day or two, had a touch of jaundice and one blood transfusion and that was really the only problems we had. She turned one last month (9 months corrected) and is perfect. She's crawling, pulling herself up on the furniture and starting to say a few words. She is our little miracle baby. I've attached a photo of her the day she was born, and one of her just after her first birthday so you hopefully can see there is hope :) Good luck, and if you have any questions at all, please pm me. xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







dad 027.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 19









Sophie 482.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RubyRainbows

My SIL experienced the same things as you. She started getting severe headaches @ 27 weeks & found out her BP was high. They tried to lower it with medication, it would come down briefly but then kept getting very high again. Luckily they started the steroid shot for the baby & were able to complete the series of steroid shots before her BP got so high & wouldn't respond to medication & there was protein in her urine. My niece was born @ 28 weeks by emergency c-section last April. She will be 1 years old next week. She was 2lbs when she was born...... and was in the NICU for a very long time....... but had no complications whatsoever! I think getting the full series of steroid shots before she had to be delivered made a world of difference!!!! She is still tiny...... but perfect in every way!

Good luck & keep us posted! If your BP keeps climbing, I would ask for the steroid shots. Hopefully, your LO can stay in as long as possible...... everyday she stays in, she is getting that much stronger & developing that much more! But if she has to come early, she will be in good hands. It's amazing what they do in the NICU!
 



Attached Files:







easter gianna.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hotmum

O my god thank you so much girls!
Yes i was sent home wednesday with complete bed rest, 3 types of meds and a high blood pressure machine
Plus i already have another app tuesday and a scam too... They want to see me twice a week and keep the baby in the max we can...
I do have some questions too! I still fell dizzy sometimes
Sometimes without the high blood meds my blood pressure gets crazy too
And i do see some dark spots but it comes and goes is that a side effect of the mediciones or a sign of a,worce pre eclampsia? Idk since i am also taking pain reliever, high blood pressure medicine and another one for the protein... I know iwill ask at my docs appoiment but just wanted to hear if you had any similar symtons


ThanK you all I will add you first thing in the morning :)


----------

